# What's up with the obnoxious LOUD adds!



## rexlan (Dec 21, 2012)

Geeze ... those really suck


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 21, 2012)

If you become a premium member, you can turn off all the ads!  

THREAD STARTER  










TulsaJeff
_Self-proclaimed Fire Poker, Pitmaster, and Smoke Whisperer_





 
offline

1,878 Posts. Joined 6/2005
Location: Sapulpa (Pretty Water), OK
Points: 38
Select All Posts By This User

We have added yet another perk for our Premier members!

You can now modify the custom user title in your profle. This is the line of text that shows up directly under your username on your posts. This is a great feature!

*So as it stands now.. here are the Premier Membership perks (the stuff that regular members do not get):*

Place commercial or personal links in signature area
Turn off the ads
Modify the Custom User Title
To modify your custom user title just go to "My Profile" at the top of the page and then click on "Edit Community Profile" button. You will see the custom user title field just to the right of your picture.

[h2][color= rgb(165, 42, 42)]Notice:[/color][/h2]
If you are NOT a premier member, please do not place off-site links in your signature. This is something special that we offer to the premier members. If you see someone using an off-site link in their signature area and they are not premier members, feel free to let a moderator or admin know and we will check it out and kindly ask them to remove it.

Edited by TulsaJeff - 5/27/10 at 9:34pm

Jeff Phillips | SmokingMeatForums.com Founder

*JEFF'S RUB RECIPE & SAUCE RECIPE*

ORDER NOW  | GO TO SALES PAGE


Smoking-Meat.com  | Become a Premier Member  | Subscribe to Newsletter  | Jeff's Smoking Meat Links  | Like Jeff on Facebook  | Follow Jeff on Twitter

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php


----------



## rexlan (Dec 21, 2012)

That has nothing to do with the question I asked.  What's up with the indecent audio level of some of the adds ... like the Honda one.

Add are just fine/pay the bills - I have purchased from 3 of the forum vendors as a result of their adds.  However, this stuff at 90 dB is simply rude and not necessary. 

Why is it allowed - no standards?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 21, 2012)

Anytime you get ads like this please go to smokingmeatforums.com/feedback and repost what the ad was. This will go to the folks that monitor the ads and they can try to block the ones that are loud or that pop up over the whole screen. 

By doing this it will help them get rid of the annoying ones. 

Thanks.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 21, 2012)

What are these ads you speak of? I have never seen or heard them. I am Premier but befor I was I never heard anything on here. I just turned ads back on so maybe I can see what it is.


----------



## jwbtulsa (Dec 22, 2012)

I've never heard any audio in the ads.  I did get quite a laugh when I saw an ad for Arby's restaurant! Thought it was rather ironic to see fast food roast beef; given the nature of our forum.

 You might have a third party cookie in your temporary internet files that is triggering certain ads to be displayed. Just a thought...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 22, 2012)

What web browser are you using?


~Martin


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 22, 2012)

I never heard any ads until a few days ago. Haven't heard any today. When I did hear them I just paged back then forward and it was gone.


----------

